# Doe with red urine



## Madeleine M. (Oct 26, 2007)

I was finishing up chores, when I decided to check on my does and one of them was having red urine. She acted fine while I milked her, and ate her dinner no problem. She looks bloated which is odd, because she was only out side for 15 minutes. She was last de-wormed in December with Cydectin and her temperature is a normal 101.8. As far as I know, this is the first time she has done this, but I don't usually happen to watch them urinate. The only thing that this seams like is a miscarriage, but she isn't even breed. All help appreciated, this is a very special goat.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

I dont know. It would greatly concern me...but we had a doeling do this. And she turned out fine, no idea what caused it.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

some things they eat, and there is a shot or some drug that causes red looking blood. However if it is blood then there are different things that could cause it. One would be urinary track infection.


----------



## Madeleine M. (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm sorry for not replying, my main page is telling me that i don't have any views or replies. I called a ND breeder who told me that it is most likely bloat. She said to give 10cc of Mylanta, rub her rumen, and walk her around.
Also she said that a few weeks ago she had a "Queen" bang a doe into the barn wall hard enough to cause these symptoms, the doe was fine the next day.


Sondra said:


> some things they eat, and there is a shot or some drug that causes red looking blood.


 I haven't given her any meds since she kidded in December, and we don't use feed with dyes. However it does not look thick like blood, more like a magenta/red colored liquid. 
Thanks for the help ya'll


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

It is called Red Water Diseases it can be caused by many things.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...hs=GNE&q=Red+Water+Diseases+Goats&btnG=Search


----------



## Madeleine M. (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you, your link had a lot of helpful information. What should I do for her if she does have Red Water. Does Cydectin kill liver flukes? The Red Water articles were saying to keep the goat quiet, but for bloat, I need to walk her around. Is there any way that I can tell which one she has? Thanks again for staying up and helping me.


----------



## Madeleine M. (Oct 26, 2007)

Since it has been two hours since she last had red urine, and she is happily chewing her cud, I think that she will be fine for the rest of the night. I'll let y'all know how she is in the morning. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Nancy (Oct 25, 2007)

Could be she passed a stone too. We had one do that and it was red for a couple days then cleared up fine. We even took the urine to the vet, no infection.


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

Ivermectin Plus is the wormer to use for liver flukes.
It would not hurt to go ahead and worm her for liver flukes just in cases.
Keep a eye out for anemia and there are other things it could be a plant or bacterial.
I would worry about is zoonotic disease like Leptospirosis it is spread from wild rodents urine.
Fran


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

If you do happen to get diagnosed with Red Water you should move to Covexin 8 as your vaccination from then on. It's pretty much a zerbra. Actually blood in the urine is usually UTI and is easily treated eaisly with sulfas. If it's brown it's dead blood and is usually from and injury. Like Sondra said it can also be from plants etc...and alot of minerals have dyes in them, as does some alfalfa pellets.

Make sure they are actually bloated before treating for bloat, a distended rumen on a goat with bloat would be hard like a drum, other than that just give her access to baking soda or simply give her some orally. My girls come in from pasture all looking bloated because they are soo full of damp grass, browse, leaves etc... 15 minutes they can really chow down on alot of stuff, make sure they have access to hay before going out if your does don't have 24/7 access to pasture with all our humidity and dew right now...and rain  Also you good dry grass hays, especially sudan etc...has natural bicarb.

Madeline we also haven't needed to worm the does except my normal post kidding worming, but do keep up on fecals with all the rain we have had. And I know I am missing something on what can cause red urine, you might want to do a left hand search up at the top of the forum. Vicki


----------



## Madeleine M. (Oct 26, 2007)

She is much better this morning, but I haven't seen her urinate. Her bloat has gone way down, she ate fine, and is now outside with the herd. Should I de-worm all of her pen mates, or just her? We will keep an eye on her today, but I think that she probably just got on the wrong side of a grumpy Nubian. Thanks again for all of the help.


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Have also heard of pokeberries causing purple pee... could be something similar to that out there?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

No berries on the plants yet this time of year Billie, but yep you are right! Vicki


----------



## Sheryls Brat (Mar 28, 2009)

LOL Billie I'm glad to know that... we have a couple poke plants up here but they dont' have berries on them yet although our girls usually leave them alone but you know there's always gotta be that one goofy yearling... I woulda flipped if I'd seen purple pee!


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Beet pulps and other plants concentrated in the urine can show red rusty pee.


----------



## Jonna (Feb 10, 2009)

I have poke plants ~ thanks for the warning!!

I think another wormer you can use for liver flukes is Valbazen.


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

ya know ,I saw this last year...one doe squatted to pee..out came brick red urine. I thought "how odd"...

then a second one did it shortly after, and my frown deepened...then the THIRD one peed red. 

I panicked. 

I had all 3 does looking at me quizically and then they proceeded to munch hay. No fever no bloat, no problems...

they had been out browsing in our goat smorgasboard all day...I now am chalking it up to something they nibbled on. 

Hope yours is ok....


----------

